# Zaccardo è del Milan. Mesbah va al Parma



## admin (7 Gennaio 2013)

24 gennaio 
Secondo quanto dice la Gazzetta dello Sport lo scambio Zaccardo-Mesbah è molto vicino, l'ultimo ostacolo è la lunghezza, Zaccardo pretende un contratto fino al 2017 (come a Parma) il Milan non va oltre a un biennale.



Aggiornamento 23 gennaio 
Secondo il noto giornalista Pedulla nella tarda mattinata ci sarebbero stati nuovi contatti per lo scambio Zaccardo-Mesbah.


Oggi si è parlato di uno scambio tra Milan e Parma: *Mesbah al Parma e Zaccardo al Milan*. Ghirardi vorrebbe anche un conguaglio di 2 milioni di Euro.


----------



## The P (7 Gennaio 2013)

siamo pazzi! Basta con queste scit!!!


----------



## Frikez (7 Gennaio 2013)

Sempre più mediocri in rosa, pazzesco


----------



## Blu71 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Niente scambi, cediamolo e basta.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Gennaio 2013)

Ahahahah pure il conguaglio? 
Dai,basta con sti pipponi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Gennaio 2013)

Va beh, tre ore di summit per uno scambio Mesbah-Zaccardo?
Basta fare una telefonata a Ghirardi di due minuti, uno scambio tra due cessi che non beneficia nessuna delle due squadre e che si può concludere mentre si beve un caffè al bar.


----------



## iceman. (8 Gennaio 2013)

rotfl zaccaria che cesso


----------



## Ale (8 Gennaio 2013)

questa banca dati sembra di piu una galleria degli orrori


----------



## samburke (8 Gennaio 2013)

Io pensavo che al mercato di riparazione avremmo fatto degli acquisti tali almeno da rendere la squadra vagamente competitiva, invece mi pare stiamo riuscendo nell'impresa di rendere la squadra più scarsa. Insomma, come fanno le squadre da salvezza che sono già retrocesse alla fine del girone di andata.


----------



## Milo (8 Gennaio 2013)

Purché s tratti che venga COME RISERVA dei titolari e non come GRANDE ACQUISTO allora ben venga


----------



## Djici (8 Gennaio 2013)

no no e no.
abbiamo troppi giocatori in rosa.
cediamo i giocatori in esubero e basta invece di scambiarsi i cessi


----------



## Butcher (8 Gennaio 2013)

Uh marò!


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Gennaio 2013)

Zaccardo vale piu' di Mesbah.Nella rosa del Milan odierno ci puo' stare.Se lo scambiassimo alla pari con Mesbaglio non sarebbe una brutta cosa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Gennaio 2013)

ma magari zaccardo sicuramente e meglio di mesbah


----------



## rossovero (8 Gennaio 2013)

Zaccardo è certamente meglio di Mesbah, ricopre più ruoli per dire. Ma quest'anno va per i 32, più che una discreta riserva non può essere.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Gennaio 2013)

32 anni o.o credevo non ne avesse manco 30, e ma noi prendiamo solo top 21  coerenza come sempre 0 di berlusconi, per me a sto punto allora cediamolo al parma e basta, altrimenti cosi non riduciamo mai la rosa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Gennaio 2013)

Ma per carità, che schifo è questo ? Cederlo e basta no ? Dal momento che li vogliamo danneggiare, ci vogliono danneggiare a loro volta... ma poi un conguaglio di 2 milioni  Mesbah è comunque più giovane di un cesso come Zaccardo che tra l'altro ha 32 anni, 32 oh.
"Abbiamo acquistato un campione del mondo" are coming


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Gennaio 2013)

Come riporta *La Gazzetta dello Sport*, Milan e Parma hanno trovato l'accordo per lo scambio *tra Zaccardo e Mesbah*. Scambio che però si concretizzerà solo *se Abate andrà allo Zenit*.


----------



## Frikez (8 Gennaio 2013)

Era molto meglio Cassani come riserva, vabbè ormai siamo destinati alla mediocrità assoluta.


----------



## Jino (8 Gennaio 2013)

Si viene come alternativa sul centro destra ci sto. In fondo Mesbah non serve a nulla.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Come riporta *La Gazzetta dello Sport*, Milan e Parma hanno trovato l'accordo per lo scambio *tra Zaccardo e Mesbah*. Scambio che però si concretizzerà solo *se Abate andrà allo Zenit*.



Quindi avremo 10 mln da investire.Vediamo se spariscono anche questi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Gennaio 2013)

Un jolly utile ed esperto, finirebbe per essere il sostituto di Yepes a fine anno, potrebbe essere un operazione non troppo stupida


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Un jolly utile ed esperto, finirebbe per essere il sostituto di Yepes a fine anno, potrebbe essere un operazione non troppo stupida



Concordo.


----------



## Harvey (8 Gennaio 2013)

Premesso che dando via Mesbah si migliora a prescindere, tuttavia ora bisognerebbe chiedere a Berlusconi se Osvaldo è vecchio Zaccardo cos'è? Decrepito?


----------



## Ale (8 Gennaio 2013)

5 anni fa mi sarei dato del pazzo se solo avessi pensato di ritrovarmi in futuro esasperato da questa dirigenza. Non ho davvero piu parole.Banca dati? progetto giovani? Zaccardo! ma andatevene in quel posto dai..


----------



## iceman. (8 Gennaio 2013)

Yepes e' piu' forte di zaccardo, tanto vale rinnovargli il contratto di un anno.
Sto zaccardo tanto lo sappiamo tutti che ci fara' smadonnare ..

Ehhh top young" e ci sta gente che crede ancora alle favole che dicono.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (8 Gennaio 2013)

Il fatto che lo scriva la gazzetta, non significa sia vero.
Ma soprattutto se dovesse arrivare sul serio, e poi dovessero arrivare anche 2/3 giocatori giovani, cosa bisognerebbe dire? è sempre il quadro totale che va considerato.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Gennaio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Yepes e' piu' forte di zaccardo, tanto vale rinnovargli il contratto di un anno.
> Sto zaccardo tanto lo sappiamo tutti che ci fara' smadonnare ..
> 
> Ehhh top young" e ci sta gente che crede ancora alle favole che dicono.



Dai su, Yepes non ha più il fisico per giocare a calcio


----------



## Tobi (8 Gennaio 2013)

Che aborto dai... ma ci vuole tanto a muoversi con oculatezza ed intelligenza?

C'è Naingolaan in un cagliari in crisi finanziaria, gente come Obiang, Ogbonna, anche lo stesso Destro che non mi fa impazzire ma è sicuramente 100 volte meglio di pazzini.. in queste ore si parla anche di Santon che sta facendo un campionato strepitoso in premier, giocatori come Muriel,Sau... 

Ma noi stiamo visionando i migliori toppyoung della via lattea...

E poi che ******* di politica è? In rosa ci sono 32 giocatori, tra qui molti terzini e centrocampisti in esubero.. quindi per sfoltire ne devi mandare via almeno 3 giocatori dietro (Abate,Antonini,Mesbah) e 3 a centrocampo (Flamini,Traore,Strasser) e scendi a 25 giocatori contando la cessione di pato.. a quel punto devi avere gia pronti con precontratto 3 giocatori utili alla causa.. ribadisco con santon naingolaan e destro sarei contento.. ma se davanti Binho non parte allora mandiamo via un centrale (Acerbi) e prendiamo Ogbonna


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Gennaio 2013)

mizzica che schifo zaccardo.  

non c'è mai fine al peggio. 
dar via solo mesbah senza prendere nessuno in cambio no ? 

piuttosto cerco di lavorare su didac vilà. 
peggio di mesbah non può fare, fermo restando che cmq farebbe la riserva con de sciglio titolare, quindi sullo spagnolo ci puoi lavorare su con calma. 

mi raccomando adesso facciamogli un bel quinquennale a zaccardo eh, così poi dovremo smadonnare tutti i santi prima di liberarci di lui, come già fatto con zambrotta, jankulovsky e chi più ne ha più ne metta.


----------



## Jaqen (8 Gennaio 2013)

"Abbiamo preso un campione del mondo. Il Milan solo grandi campioni."


----------



## Butcher (8 Gennaio 2013)

Non credo arrivi. Mi rifiuto di crederci, più che altro!


----------



## Graxx (8 Gennaio 2013)

è un under 21...e allora va bene...siamo in mano a degli imbecilli..


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Gennaio 2013)

Ma solo a me Zaccardo non fa schifo?


----------



## DennyJersey (8 Gennaio 2013)

Al fanta l'anno scorso non era malaccio.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me Zaccardo non fa schifo?



No,anche a me non dispiace,è polivalente e poi ci guadagnamo alla grande nello scambio.Pero' ha 32 anni,cioè un po' distante dalla nuova politica societaria.Comunque meglio dell'algerino.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Gennaio 2013)

secondo me è un buon innesto alla fine si giocherà con de sciglio il posto a destra.
Fuori mesbah abate e antonini dentro zaccardo e santon,secondo me facciamo un passo in avanti. Con la speranza che si provi didac in caso non venga ceduto


----------



## MilanWorld (8 Gennaio 2013)

Mesbah non vuole andare al Parma. Il giocatore è perplesso e non vorrebbe club di seconda fascia. Ma l'operazione Zaccardo potrebbe andare ugualmente in porto...Serve solo che Abate accetti lo Zenit.

Alfredo Pedullà


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Gennaio 2013)

MilanWorld ha scritto:


> Mesbah non vuole andare al Parma. Il giocatore è perplesso e non vorrebbe club di seconda fascia. Ma l'operazione Zaccardo potrebbe andare ugualmente in porto...Serve solo che Abate accetti lo Zenit.
> 
> Alfredo Pedullà


Mesbah non vuole cloeb di seconda fascia   contratto millenario per Mesbah ed ecco il risultato, grande Galliani


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Gennaio 2013)

mesbah è il nuovo jankulovski  non ce lo toglieremo mai dalle palle


----------



## Ale (8 Gennaio 2013)

mesbha non vuole squadre di seconda fascia??? e da chi aspetta un offerta? dal barcellona?? non si sa neanche perche sia finito al Milan, anzi si sa..


----------



## Tobi (8 Gennaio 2013)

Mesbah, zaccardo...........


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Gennaio 2013)

zaccardo lo accetto solo per toglierci la mozzarella mesbah, non credo che berlusca lo voglia zaccardo, lo accetterebbe solo per mesbah secondo me. se ne deve andareeee non si scolla piu


----------



## Frikez (8 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mesbah non vuole cloeb di seconda fascia   contratto millenario per Mesbah ed ecco il risultato, grande Galliani



Con noi fino al 2016 

4ever with Djamel


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Gennaio 2013)

un campione del mondo


----------



## Frikez (8 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo Pedullà Zaccardo ha appena spalmato il contratto fino al 2016, speriamo che questa voce non arrivi al pelato altrimenti volerebbe subito a Parma per chiudere.


----------



## Sindaco (8 Gennaio 2013)

Giusto per liberarsi di Mesbah. Un trentunenne che va per i 32 e che, al massimo della sua carriera, è stato un buon giocatore.
Vabbè


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Gennaio 2013)

Non penso che Zaccardo (che ha avuto esperienze anche in Bundesliga e ci sarà un motivo) faccia peggio di Mesbah, a me sta bene.


----------



## smallball (8 Gennaio 2013)

Zaccardo credo non possa fare peggio di quel cesso immondo di Mesbah


----------



## peppe75 (8 Gennaio 2013)

a me piace è sempre stato un giocatore che corre bene sulla fascia mettendo bei cross e difendendo la sua posizione....


----------



## iceman. (8 Gennaio 2013)

e' un tarzanello sto mesbah, fossi in allegri non lo convocherei manco in tribuna.

Non per difendere abate ma sinceramente tra abate e zaccardo mi tengo tutta la vita il primo. Cioe' verrebbe a fare il titolare ...ma che roba e'??



Abbiati
Zaccardo
Yepes
Bonera 



Topppppyouuunggg


----------



## Dexter (8 Gennaio 2013)

una vergogna che non ci si riesca a liberare di mesbah. capitano solo da noi certe storie


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Gennaio 2013)

mamma mia non c'è lo leviamo manco in questa sessione di mercato


----------



## Francy (9 Gennaio 2013)

Inizia il summit fra Galliani e Lucci, agente di Mesbah, per decretarne il futuro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Gennaio 2013)

speriamo che se ne vada


----------



## Milo (9 Gennaio 2013)

vattene


----------



## Francy (9 Gennaio 2013)

Agente Lucci:"Abbiamo parlato di vari giocatori, anche di Mesbah, per ora nulla di concreto".


----------



## Principe (9 Gennaio 2013)

Preparativi che zaccardo arriva che schifo


----------



## AndrasWave (9 Gennaio 2013)

No vabbè dai.. Zaccardo è oro a confronto di Mesbah. Sulla difesa posso ancora accettare il discorso sul prediligere gente con esperienza. Poi credo venga a fare il jolly della difesa, non il titolare fisso.

Io sono favorevole all'operazione. Anche perchè ci leverebbe il tarzanello dalle natiche.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Gennaio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> e' un tarzanello sto mesbah, fossi in allegri non lo convocherei manco in tribuna.
> 
> Non per difendere abate ma sinceramente tra abate e zaccardo mi tengo tutta la vita il primo. *Cioe' verrebbe a fare il titolare* ...ma che roba e'??
> 
> ...


Dove ? Titolari son Constant e De Sciglio sulle fasce.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Gennaio 2013)

non capisco perchè dobbiamo prendere zaccardo  diamo via mesbah e basta.


----------



## AndrasWave (9 Gennaio 2013)

Eh se andasse via anche Antonini la cosa sarebbe ancora più logica..


----------



## Graxx (9 Gennaio 2013)

"Saponara? Mi piace e rientra tra i nostri parametri con cui vogliamo far crescere il Milan, *stiamo attuando una politica di giovani. Zaccardo? Vediamo. *


----------



## Frikez (9 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;95470 ha scritto:


> non capisco perchè dobbiamo prendere zaccardo  diamo via mesbah e basta.



Mesbah fa talmente schifo che non lo vuole nessuno e quelle poche squadre interessante non sono di suo gradimento, per cui se lo scambio è l'unica soluzione facciamolo, tanto Zaccardo giocherebbe pochissimo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Gennaio 2013)

loool zaccardo non rientra in quella politica, io la vedo cosi, un po come con cassano/pazzini, il Parma vuole mesbah e il milan vuole cederlo, il parma pero non vuole spendere e allora offre zaccardo, quindi il milan ha capito che se si vuole liberare di mesbah deve fare cosi

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Frikez ha scritto:


> Mesbah fa talmente schifo che non lo vuole nessuno e quelle poche squadre interessante non sono di suo gradimento, per cui se lo scambio è l'unica soluzione facciamolo, tanto Zaccardo giocherebbe pochissimo.



a me zaccardo non mi piace piu di tanto, pero se l'unico modo per liberarci di mesbah e quella per me va bene.


----------



## DennyJersey (9 Gennaio 2013)

Nella logica dello scambio ci sta eccome. Zaccardo come riserva va più che bene.


----------



## DannySa (9 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Nella logica dello scambio ci sta eccome. Zaccardo come riserva va più che bene.



Più che altro perché è italiano e può fare il compitino dalla panchina, l'algerino più che sbuffare in panchina non faceva.


----------



## Milangirl (9 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Nella logica dello scambio ci sta eccome. Zaccardo come riserva va più che bene.


concordo...non è poi cosi malaccio, anche se comunque se questi sono i colpi del mercato di gennaio del milan stiamo freschi


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Sono convinto che arriverà e che farà bene, onesta riserva che copre più ruoli, se si vogliono avere pochi giocatori in rosa è un requisito fondamentale la duttilità


----------



## Francy (9 Gennaio 2013)

Io credo che si debba prendere Zaccardo come tassa per avere Saponara. Infatti hanno scritto che l'operazione dovrebbe andare in porto a prescindere dall'assenso di Mesbah.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Io credo che si debba prendere Zaccardo come tassa per avere Saponara. Infatti hanno scritto che l'operazione dovrebbe andare in porto a prescindere dall'assenso di Mesbah.



Anche io ho pensato questa cose, però non chiamiamolo tassa, Zaccardo a Parma sta facendo bene


----------



## Francy (9 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Anche io ho pensato questa cose, però non chiamiamolo tassa, Zaccardo a Parma sta facendo bene



Facevo per dire ovviamente.


----------



## Jino (9 Gennaio 2013)

Beh partiamo dal presupposto che Mesbah è inutile, quindi scambiarlo con Zaccardo c'è solo da guadagnarci. Zaccardo può essere una buona alternativa, inoltre è duttile. Ci consente di sbarazzarci di una serie di difensori inutili.


----------



## DennyJersey (9 Gennaio 2013)

Che poi Zaccardo potrebbe anche diventare più di un onesto mestierante. Stessa età di barzagli e può essere che il miracolo capiti anche a lui!!!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (9 Gennaio 2013)

Zaccardo, mmm non sapevo avesse 23 anni o meno.


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ah beh, dopo la sconfitta la medicina giusta è sicuramente Zaccardo


----------



## DennyJersey (9 Gennaio 2013)

Meglio Zaccardo di Mesbah o di..


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Gennaio 2013)

Dopo l’incontro con l’agente, Mesbah verso il Parma.​
Mesbah verso il Parma e Zaccardo verso il Milan.

notizia completa su:Dopo l’incontro con l’agente, Mesbah verso il Parma. |


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Gennaio 2013)

"Non può essere peggio di..."

Questa frase l'abbiamo usata troppo spesso, e troppo spesso abbiamo fallito. Speriamo di non ripeterci


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Gennaio 2013)

Oh ma stiamo dando via un magazziniere per un BUONA riserva (Anzi, con questi terzini una chance da titolare la potrebbe anche avere) non vedo perchè tutto questo disfattismo.


----------



## Brain84 (10 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me è una buona riserva..peggio di Mesbah è sinceramente impossibile fare


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2013)

Alessandro Moggi, *agente di Zaccardo*, è in sede. Manca solo la cessione di Abate allo Zenit


----------



## Milo (10 Gennaio 2013)

ma quindi mesbah s'è deciso di andarsene???


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Gennaio 2013)

Milo ha scritto:


> ma quindi mesbah s'è deciso di andarsene???



Sembra di si


----------



## Harvey (10 Gennaio 2013)

Si Leonardi ha detto che Mesbah è *OTTIMO*


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Gennaio 2013)

bene, zaccardo e un po vecchiotto ma meglio di mozzarella mesbah e acerbi 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> Alessandro Moggi, *agente di Zaccardo*, è in sede. Manca solo la cessione di Abate allo Zenit


io allora non ho capito proprio niente, ma zaccardo non va a sostituire mesbah? e abate non doveva essere sostituito da santon?


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Gennaio 2013)

Beh Zaccardello ha 31 anni,non è proprio un matusa.


----------



## MisterBet (10 Gennaio 2013)

Abate allo Zenit per 10 M, Zaccardo per Mesbah, De Sciglio stabilmente titolare a destra con Zaccardo riserva...miglioriamo sul campo e ci guadagniamo pure 10 M...


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Gennaio 2013)

magari diventa il nuovo barzagli


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Gennaio 2013)

Meglio della pippa di mensbah farà sicuramente


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2013)

L'agente di Zaccardo a pranzo col Milan


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Gennaio 2013)

Mi sa che è fatta.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Gennaio 2013)

Oggi chiudiamo, bene, così poi Antonini non vede il campo fino a Giugno e poi se ne va per Santon.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ci guadagniamo di sicuro


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Gennaio 2013)

C'è da dire che l'unica cosa che abbiamo in più rispetto all'anno scorso è la presenza di giocatori quanto meno decenti sulle fasce. De Sciglio e Constant>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Abate e Antonini e con Zaccardo riserva a De Sciglio ci guadagniamo non poco.


----------



## robs91 (10 Gennaio 2013)

Bonera due la vendetta.


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Gennaio 2013)

Bè dai, almeno lui fin'ora è stato più integro fisicamente  Bonera è come pato invece


----------



## The P (10 Gennaio 2013)

Galliani ha escluso assolutamente che Zaccardo possa venire al milan


----------



## Graxx (10 Gennaio 2013)

bah....tutti dicono che siamo vicini a zaccardo e galliani esclude assolutamente...non ho parole...


----------



## Jino (10 Gennaio 2013)

Prendere Zaccardo e vendere Abate, Mesbah e Vilà e investire su un centrocampista non potrebbe che portarci benefici. 

Out Abate, Mesbah, Vilà e In Zaccardo e Naingollan. Chi non lo farebbe?


----------



## Frikez (10 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Galliani ha escluso assolutamente che Zaccardo possa venire al milan



Allora gli crediamo


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Gennaio 2013)

basta che ci togliamo mesbah.


----------



## admin (11 Gennaio 2013)

*L'agente di Zaccardo:"Lo scambio tra il mio assistito e Mesbah? Ne ho parlato con Galliani. Milan e Parma stanno trattando"*


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Gennaio 2013)

*Presidente Parma:"La trattativa per lo scambio Zaccardo-Mesbah è tramontata definitivamente.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Gennaio 2013)

Un gran peccato. E non sono ironico


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Gennaio 2013)

almeno ci guadagnamo nei palloni alti, zaccardo mi sembra un ottimo colpitore


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Gennaio 2013)

dannazione


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Gennaio 2013)

resterà fino a fine contratto, vedrete. Al massimo riusciamo a togliercelo davanti con qualche prestito, al massimo, però sempre fino alla fine del contratto dovremo tenercelo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Secondo il noto giornalista Pedulla nella tarda mattinata ci sarebbero stati nuovi contatti per lo scambio Zaccardo-Mesbah.*


----------



## runner (23 Gennaio 2013)

Hahahahaaaaaa........la farlocca trattativa Drogba per coprire una ripresa della trattativa dell' anno!!


----------



## Frikez (23 Gennaio 2013)

Zaccardo comunque ha un contratto fino al 2017, mi aspetto una nuova magata del Gallo


----------



## Jino (23 Gennaio 2013)

Mesbah  una tassa da pagare a lungo.


----------



## Ale (23 Gennaio 2013)

uno scambio tra pippe...vedere zaccardo non mi metterà certo di buon umore


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ieri ho visto tunisia-Algeria... mamma mia che scandaloso che cesso non azzecava niente... ha tirato una punizione poi ahahahahhahhaah meglio non ricordare dai


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Gennaio 2013)

Per Laudisa e Di Marzio è praticamente fatto lo scambio Zaccardo-Mesbah, potrebbero chiudere anche stanotte.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sarei contento.

Anche perché vorrebbe dire che Abate parte


----------



## Frikez (24 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per Laudisa e Di Marzio è praticamente fatto lo scambio Zaccardo-Mesbah, potrebbero chiudere anche stanotte.



Sono ancora a cena da Giannino?


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo la Gazzetta Milan e Parma sarebbero vicino all'accordo per lo scambio Mesbah-Zaccardo


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Secondo quanto dice la Gazzetta dello Sport lo scambio Zaccardo-Mesbah è molto vicino, l'ultimo ostacolo è la lunghezza, Zaccardo pretende un contratto fino al 2017 (come a Parma) il Milan non va oltre a un biennale.*


----------



## Butcher (24 Gennaio 2013)

E' comunque un grande passo avanti.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Gennaio 2013)

Almeno può essere utile, Mesbah è solo un parassita


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto dice la Gazzetta dello Sport lo scambio Zaccardo-Mesbah è molto vicino, l'ultimo ostacolo è la lunghezza, Zaccardo pretende un contratto fino al 2017 (come a Parma) il Milan non va oltre a un biennale.*


Mi fa piacere come dopo decine di errori il Sig. Galliani abbia finalmente capito


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Zaccardo è vecchio ma il suo contributo da gregario potrebbe darlo, infatti in quel di Parma è anche abbastanza utilizzato. Mesbah è un giocatore fortunato a calcare i campi della serie A, oltre la B non sarebbe dovuto andare.


----------



## DennyJersey (24 Gennaio 2013)

Attenti che fino alla fine c'è sempre il problema dei fiscalisti di parma. Ossi duri.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Zaccardo è buono,è titolare al Parma(centrale di difesa),può essere molto utile,al contrario di quella scamorza algerina.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2013)

zaccardo e buono avrà una certa età ma non mi dispiace


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Gennaio 2013)

La cosa più importante è liberarsi di Mesbah, continuare a vedere certi giocatori indossare questa maglia mi provoca disinnamoramento verso la squadra.
Zaccardo non sarà un fenomeno ma è comunque un livello sopra questa pippa, quindi resta un'operazione positiva.


----------



## Tobi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Di sicuro non è un giocatore sul quale costruire il futuro ma è un giocatore polivalente che puo ricoprire sia la fascia sia centrale di difesa, elemento utile nel turn over.


----------



## Frikez (24 Gennaio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Mi fa piacere come dopo decine di errori il Sig. Galliani abbia finalmente capito



Io aspetterei prima di elogiare Galliani


----------



## Jaqen (24 Gennaio 2013)

Questo scambio avrebbe senso se anche vendessimo Abate per prendere un terzino sinistro giovane


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Questo scambio avrebbe senso se anche vendessimo Abate per prendere un terzino sinistro giovane


Questo scambio potrebbe, e sottolineo il condizionale, avere un senso in virtù dell'affare Balotelli. Dentro Zaccardo e via Abate, via anche Robinho e con i soldi dei due partenti vai a prendere Mario. Un'ipotesi, niente di più anche perché a Mario non ci credo più.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Zaccardo, sì al Milan: si può chiudere oggi con Mesbah al Parma *

di Marzio


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Ag Zaccardo conferma: "Col Parma stanno parlando dello scambio con Mesbah."*


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Potrebbe voler dire che Abate sta già praticamente in Russia.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo scambio potrebbe, e sottolineo il condizionale, avere un senso in virtù dell'affare Balotelli. Dentro Zaccardo e via Abate, via anche Robinho e con i soldi dei due partenti vai a prendere Mario. Un'ipotesi, niente di più anche perché a Mario non ci credo più.



Al massimo con il ricavato prendono Kakà a 10-15 milioni e gli danno 6 di ingaggio

Per prendere Balotelli dovrebbero investire tutto il ricavato e metterci qualcosa in più, impossibile


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Si dice che l'ufficialità possa arrivare oggi 



Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Per prendere Balotelli dovrebbero investire tutto il ricavato e metterci qualcosa in più, impossibile



Ci sono anche i soldi di Pato.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ci sono anche i soldi di Pato.



Ma non credo che arrivi proprio Balotelli, al Bresidente non piace, poi boh se viene ben venga


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Gennaio 2013)

Madò, Zaccardo?


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (24 Gennaio 2013)

è fatta


----------



## Francy (24 Gennaio 2013)

Per lo meno ci liberiamo di un peso prendendo un jolly di riserva.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> è fatta


??


----------



## Francy (24 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> ??



Si dice che si chiuda in giornata.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (24 Gennaio 2013)

Zaccardo è del Milan, l'affare è praticamente certo
Consideratelo come ufficiale


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Zaccardo è del Milan, l'affare è praticamente certo
> Consideratelo come ufficiale


Zaccardo ufficialmente al Milan ma Mesbah è ufficialmente del Parma ?


----------



## Ale (24 Gennaio 2013)

che roba ragazzi.Su twitter sottolineano che Zaccardo si e' ridotto lo stipendio per venire al Milan!


----------



## Francy (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> che roba ragazzi.Su twitter sottolineano che Zaccardo si e' ridotto lo stipendio per venire al Milan!



Ormai siamo messi male.


----------



## Ena (24 Gennaio 2013)

Zaccardo lo vedo bene come jolly della difesa, secondo me è stato preso anche perchè a fine anno Bonera non rinnova


----------



## jaws (24 Gennaio 2013)

Pregi di Zaccardo: ha esperienza e forte nei colpi di testa
Difetti: Non si sa se è un centrale o un terzino, non sa crossare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Nel pomeriggio Galliani chiude per Zaccardo, con Mesbah al Parma.*

Laudisa


----------



## SololaMaglia (24 Gennaio 2013)

Voglio la scritta dorata sul sito del Milan: ZACCARDO


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Tra pochi minuti il vertice Milan-Parma per lo scambio Zaccardo-Mesbah.*

Pedulla


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (24 Gennaio 2013)

Spero solo che non sia uno scambio di prestiti.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Spero solo che non sia uno scambio di prestiti.



Definitivo e comunque meglio Zaccardo che Mesbah,quindi scambio positivissimo.


----------



## SololaMaglia (24 Gennaio 2013)

Non sono comunque convinto che Antonini sia migliore di Mesbah


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (24 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Definitivo e comunque meglio Zaccardo che Mesbah,quindi scambio positivissimo.



Chiunque è meglio di Mesbah


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2013)

*L'agente di Zaccardo entrato poco fa nella sede del Milam, annuncio a breve.*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Gennaio 2013)

Mutande croccanti.

Se arriviamo a 200 pagine prima dell'ufficialità...


----------



## DennyJersey (24 Gennaio 2013)

Non ci credo finchè non vedo la parola "ufficiale" sulla gazza.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2013)

maro non ci credo se riusciamo a dare via mesbah


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;106855 ha scritto:


> maro non ci credo se riusciamo a dare via mesbah



.....speriamo che chi arriva non ci faccia disperare pure di più....


----------



## DennyJersey (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ambasciator non porta pena, ma "Zaccardo tra poco ufficiale. È il primo tassello del domino: Zaccardo-Abate-Marione... Capito perchè oggi è il giorno decisivo?" --> Twit di chi sapete voi!


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2013)

*In sede sono arrivati pure l'agente di Mesbah e l'ad del Parma Leonardi.*





Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....speriamo che chi arriva non ci faccia disperare pure di più....



naaah zaccardo a me non dispiace, trovarne uno come mesbah e difficile


----------



## runner (24 Gennaio 2013)

grande Zaccardo......per me ci sta lo scambio!!


----------



## MilanWorld (24 Gennaio 2013)

Zaccardo atteso in via turati per la firma


----------



## Dapone (24 Gennaio 2013)

al posto di mesbah avrei preso anche un comodino di legno. quindi per me questo scambio è OK.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Il contratto di Zaccardo dovrebbe essere di 3 anni e mezzo.*


----------



## DannySa (24 Gennaio 2013)

Miii Zaccardo, ora siamo veramente a posto così.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;106885 ha scritto:


> *Il contratto di Zaccardo dovrebbe essere di 3 anni e mezzo.*


 questa metà di stagione più tre ?  cioè fino ai 34 anni  ma al massimo 2 e mezzo, in modo tale che a 33 te ne liberi. Niente, non ci capiscono proprio niente di contratti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> questa metà di stagione più tre ?  cioè fino ai 34 anni  ma al massimo 2 e mezzo, in modo tale che a 33 te ne liberi. Niente, non ci capiscono proprio niente di contratti.



veramente fino a 36 anni, quest'anno va per i 33 .


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;106892 ha scritto:


> veramente fino a 36 anni, quest'anno va per i 33 .


Dicembre '81 quindi quest'anno va per i 32


----------



## ed.vedder77 (24 Gennaio 2013)

ci si gasa piu per le cessioni che per gli acquisti madò....che fine ci stanno facendo fare??...cmq davvero zaccardo EROE 

fremo per la cessione di abate...sarebbe davvero una gran giornata...


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2013)

a si scusami ho contato male 

tre anni e mezzo

6 con 31 anni

2013/2014 1 anno (32 anni)

2014/2015 2 anni ( 33 anni)

2015/2016 (34 anni)

perfetto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Gennaio 2013)

Quindi ha vinto lui, inizialmente non voleva fare un accordo di soli due anni...

Niente, il pelato non ha proprio più la forza di farsi valere.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (24 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Ambasciator non porta pena, ma "Zaccardo tra poco ufficiale. È il primo tassello del domino: Zaccardo-Abate-Marione... Capito perchè oggi è il giorno decisivo?" --> Twit di chi sapete voi!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me Zaccardo è il primo tassello del domino: Zaccardo-Abate-Siamo a posto così


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ecco la cavolata di Simply!!!  al peggio non c'è mai fine.... Una trattativa tutto sommato condivisibile viene trasformata in un disastro.... Ti liberi di una piaga da 4 anni di contratto e ti prendi un 31 enne per 3 anni e mezzo...


----------



## DennyJersey (24 Gennaio 2013)

I fiscalisti hanno venduto anche i tasselli del domino.
Mi spiace.


----------



## Jino (24 Gennaio 2013)

Lo scambio mi piace. Via Mesbah totalmente inutile, dentro Zaccardo che sia da centrale che terzino può essere utile.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2013)

va beh arriva a 34 anni eh mica a 40, o si fa cosi altrimenti ci teniamo mozzarella mesbah.


----------



## MilanWorld (24 Gennaio 2013)

L'affare è fatto

Zaccardo è un giocatore del Milan Mesbah va al Parma

Gianluca di Marzio


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Zaccardo al Milan, Mesbah al Parma: è fatta.*

Di Marzio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Gennaio 2013)

Tre anni e mezzo a Zaccardo è uno sproposito. Sempre i soliti errori, sempre.

La nota positiva dell'operazione è solo la cessione di Mesbah....


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ecco la cavolata di Simply!!!  al peggio non c'è mai fine.... Una trattativa tutto sommato condivisibile viene trasformata in un disastro.... Ti liberi di una piaga da 4 anni di contratto e ti prendi un 31 enne per 3 anni e mezzo...



Prende poco,2 anni e mezzo o 3 anni e mezzo fa lo stesso.Poi ha esperienza,è integro,abbastanza giovane ancora,l'operazione non è male.


----------



## DannySa (24 Gennaio 2013)

Questo vuol dire Abate ciaooooooooo


----------



## Jino (24 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tre anni e mezzo a Zaccardo è uno sproposito. Sempre i soliti errori, sempre.
> 
> La nota positiva dell'operazione è solo la cessione di Mesbah....



Non c'entra tanto il numero di anni di contratto, piuttosto l'ingaggio. Arriva come alternativa, è un professionista, può fare tranquillamente 3 anni di contratto. Quel che conta e mi auguro è che la cifra dell'ingaggio sia giusta.


----------



## Butcher (24 Gennaio 2013)

E l'ingaggio?


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2013)

beh lui aveva un contratto fino al 2017 e già tanto che non ha chiesto fino al 2017, o si accettava cosi altrimenti saltava tutto, a me non dispiace come giocatore sicuramente meglio di mesbah, avrà poi 34 anni, poi cmq va contanto che non giocherà titolare fisso fino a 34 anni e puo fare sia il centrale che il terzino.



secondo me cmq gli diamo un conguaglio al Parma, si e sempre parlato di zaccardo + 2 milioni fino a qualche settimana fa, dubito che sia un cambio di giocatori e basta.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Gennaio 2013)

Peccato per la durata del contratto,un'atrocità.


----------



## Tobi (24 Gennaio 2013)

De Sciglio Constant Zaccardo Didac con sfanculamento di Antonini.. può andar bene


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ragazzi però la durata del contratto è dovuto al fatto che lui al Parma aveva firmato fino al 2017.Quindi ci sta.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Prende poco,2 anni e mezzo o 3 anni e mezzo fa lo stesso.Poi ha esperienza,è integro,abbastanza giovane ancora,l'operazione non è male.



al milan prenderù non meno di 2 sicuro 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi però la durata del contratto è dovuto al fatto che lui al Parma aveva firmato fino al 2017.Quindi ci sta.



si appunto poi cmq arriva a34 anni non 36 o 37.


----------



## 2515 (24 Gennaio 2013)

se questo porta alla cessione di abate può istaurarsi un concatenamento interessante.


----------



## Brain84 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Colpo intelligente, pur di liberarci di Mesbah avrei fatto qualunque cosa


----------



## pennyhill (24 Gennaio 2013)

Non si era detto: dopo i 30 anni solo contratti annuali?


----------



## Jino (24 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;106936 ha scritto:


> *al milan prenderù non meno di 2 sicuro*
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Non credo proprio dai, io credo sia circa sul mln di euro.


----------



## chicagousait (24 Gennaio 2013)

Largo ai giovani


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2013)

* Definita l'intesa con Zaccardo che sarà rossonero sino al 2017. Mesbah al Parma.*

Laudisa


----------



## DennyJersey (24 Gennaio 2013)

A me sta bene. Ci migliora la panchina e di molto. Speriamo sia tutto legato ad Abate allo Zenith però.



Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> * Definita l'intesa con Zaccardo che sarà rossonero sino al 2017. Mesbah al Parma.*
> 
> Laudisa



Ehhhh? 2017? 3 anni e mezzo non dovrebbe essere 2016?


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2013)

2017? o.o di marzio diceva 3 anni e mezzo :S


----------



## 2515 (24 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> A me sta bene. Ci migliora la panchina e di molto. Speriamo sia tutto legato ad Abate allo Zenith però.



la cessione di abate magari seguita da quella di robinho, c'é qualcuno da mettere in mezzo all'attacco..


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> A me sta bene. Ci migliora la panchina e di molto. Speriamo sia tutto legato ad Abate allo Zenith però.
> 
> 
> 
> Ehhhh? 2017? 3 anni e mezzo non dovrebbe essere 2016?



di marzio dice 2016

laudisa 2017 

pedulla 2016


quindi credo che sia 2016 almeno 2/3 dicono cosi.


----------



## Doctore (24 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2013)

* Zaccardo avrà un contratto fino al 2016, pur di indossare la maglia del Milan è disposto a rinunciare a un anno di contratto (Con il parma aveva scadenza 2017).*

Pedulla


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> 2017? o.o di marzio diceva 3 anni e mezzo :S



2016.


----------



## MisterBet (24 Gennaio 2013)

Laudisa non ne azzecca mezza, dubito a sto punto sia ancora in piedi la trattativa Abate visto che continua a ripeterlo...


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ho letto come prima cifra 900mila€...... ma non son quanto sia veritiero...


----------



## Re Ricardo (24 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> I fiscalisti hanno venduto anche i tasselli del domino.
> Mi spiace.




Del Monopoli di Berlusconi


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Ag Zaccardo:E' una grande occasione per Zaccardo, il Milan è un punto di arrivo. Non ha rinunciato a nulla, avrà la stessa durata di contratto che aveva a Parma"*

quindi laudisa ci ha preso avrà il contratto fino al 2017.


----------



## Ale (24 Gennaio 2013)

3 anni e mezzo di contratto ad un 81? sticazzi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> 3 anni e mezzo di contratto ad un 81? sticazzi.



4 anni e mezzo fino al 2017.


----------



## folletto (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ah, eccolo il colpo del mercato di gennaio. Zaccardo eh, mica uno qualunque......


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Gennaio 2013)

magari troviamo il nuovo barzagli!ahah


----------



## MisterBet (24 Gennaio 2013)

Voglio aspettare la conferma, ma se davvero gli ha tenuto il contratto fino al 2017 è tragicomica la vicenda...


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Voglio aspettare la conferma, ma se davvero gli ha tenuto il contratto fino al 2017 è tragicomica la vicenda...



la conferma e arrivata dal suo agente, ha lo stesso contratto di parma quindi 2017


----------



## DennyJersey (24 Gennaio 2013)

Accetto 4 anni e rotti a Zaccardo solo se è il lasciapassare per far cassa con Abate altrimenti non ha alcun senso oltre lo sbolognamento di Mesbah.


----------



## rossovero (24 Gennaio 2013)

Un anno di contratto di meno sarebbe stato perfetto (é comunque di dicembre)


----------



## MisterBet (24 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;106990 ha scritto:


> la conferma e arrivata dal suo agente, ha lo stesso contratto di parma quindi 2017



Aspetto il comunicato ufficiale...dei giornalai italiani non mi fido neanche se riportano virgolettati...


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2013)

ok ma l'ha detto il suo agente non i giornali  vedremo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Gennaio 2013)

In teoria sostituirebbe Abate per la fine di quest'anno e Yepes fino al 2017 (madonna..)?

Ma Zaccardo chi è vicino a Yepes? :'(


----------



## Re Ricardo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ecco a chi si riferiva Ruiu parlando delle visite mediche di venerdì! Un indovino..


----------



## 2515 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Zaccardo e via Mesbah.
Via Abate e Robinho e dentro Balotelli.
Per giugno Saponara e magari anche Jorjinho e Salamon


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2013)

credo che l'ufficialità arriverà domani visto che fa le visite mediche.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ottimo affare, 9 volte più forte di Yepes e meglio di Abate, 900 mila euro poi sono pochi, di che ci lamentiamo.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Gennaio 2013)

eeeeh troppi giovani in squadra adesso. Questo qui è quasi più giovine di Antonini


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma Zaccardo chi è vicino a Yepes? :'(



Vicino a quello degli ultimi 2 anni è un fenomeno


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (24 Gennaio 2013)

Visto che Mesbho non giocava più, ci guadagnamo. Zaccardo Zapata secondo me è una coppia più affidabile della MexesZapata..


----------



## Re Ricardo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Giannino time


----------



## chicagousait (24 Gennaio 2013)

Hanno appena detto dell'acquisto di Zaccardo, annunciandolo come colpo del Milan


----------



## Ale (24 Gennaio 2013)

mi pare di aver capito che non abbiamo tirato fuori un cent..scambio alla pari.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Gennaio 2013)

BRICIOLE DI MERCATO

Sempre gli stessi profili!

Leggi su: Briciole di mercato: sempre gli stessi profili! |


----------



## Frikez (24 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> si appunto poi cmq arriva a34 anni non 36 o 37.



36 in teoria..azz troppi.


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2013)

Zaccardo è in sede


----------



## iceman. (24 Gennaio 2013)

sembra brumotti..abbumbazzaaa


----------



## jaws (24 Gennaio 2013)

Vi state lamentando di galliani per il contratto di Zaccardo, ma vi siete resi conto che è riuscito a scambiare Zaccardo con Mesbah alla pari?


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Vi state lamentando di galliani per il contratto di Zaccardo, ma vi siete resi conto che è riuscito a scambiare Zaccardo con Mesbah alla pari?



E chi si lamenta,buona operazione.Il problema ora è prendere qualcuno di decente,forte,dato che stiamo dando Abate allo Zenit per 12 mln.Qualcosa dovrà pure uscirci,no???Oppure l'esimio pelado ripeterà come al solito

???


----------



## jaws (24 Gennaio 2013)

molti si stanno lamentando della durata del contratto, e nessuno aveva fatto caso che Mesbah è stato valutato come Zaccardo


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

A me va benissimo,il ragazzo è un professionista serio,non è male,vale 14 volte Mesbah.Ora però ci vorrebbe anche qualche acquisto serio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> 36 in teoria..azz troppi.



già ma come riserve non sarà male visto che puo fare sia il terzino che il centrale.





jaws ha scritto:


> Vi state lamentando di galliani per il contratto di Zaccardo, ma vi siete resi conto che è riuscito a scambiare Zaccardo con Mesbah alla pari?



beh insomma io non ne sarei cosi sicura che lo scambio sia senza esborso, fino a qualche settimana si parlava pure di 2 milioni.



uhm ma firma gia stasera? pensavo che prima facesse le visite.


----------



## Gekyn (24 Gennaio 2013)

Gli hanno dato metà strasser


----------



## The Ripper (24 Gennaio 2013)

scambio alla pari? Bisogna vedere Strasser. Probabilmente va in comproprietà e poi glielo lasciano tutto.


----------



## Francy (24 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;107171 ha scritto:


> beh insomma io non ne sarei cosi sicura che lo scambio sia senza esborso, fino a qualche settimana si parlava pure di 2 milioni.



Il Milan non può pagare soldi alle altre italiane in questo momento. C'è la Co.Vi.Soc. Altrimenti Salamon sarebbe già stato acquistato.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Yepes pur con contratti annuali è rimasto fino a 37.


E probabilmente a 21 già era lento


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Il Milan non può pagare soldi alle altre italiane in questo momento. C'è la Co.Vi.Soc. Altrimenti Salamon sarebbe già stato acquistato.



Invece all'estero se non sbaglio,in base a quello che ho letto,può operare liberamente.Confermi???


----------



## Francy (24 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Invece all'estero se non sbaglio,in base a quello che ho letto,può operare liberamente.Confermi???



Pare di sì. Credo sia perchè non vige la legge italiana, ma normative europee diverse e la Co.Vi.Soc. non conta una mazza.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Gennaio 2013)

Tra un po' dovrebbe parlare Galliani a Sky, sta andando con Zaccardo da Giannino.

Quanto è quotata la dichiarazione "Zaccardo è un campione del mondo, ora siamo davvero a posto così" ?


----------



## Francy (24 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tra un po' dovrebbe parlare Galliani a Sky, sta andando con Zaccardo da Giannino.
> 
> Quanto è quotata la dichiarazione "Zaccardo è un campione del mondo, ora siamo davvero a posto così" ?



Te la do come i Bund Tedeschi, a 0,98


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Zaccardo intervistato da SkySport24:"Da 1 a 10 sono contento 10".*


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;107211 ha scritto:


> *Zaccardo intervistato da SkySport24:"Da 1 a 10 sono contento 10".*



Ci mancherebbe che fosse il contrario.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Gennaio 2013)

*"Essere arrivato a 31 anni al Milan è un onore, porterò la mia esperienza e la mia voglia di fare". 
"La trattativa è nata ufficialmente due settimane fa, mentre ieri sera si è concretizzata e ora sono felice di essere rossonero".*


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Gennaio 2013)

bah, lo ricollego solo all'autogol al mondiale 2006  e anche al rigore che ha causato lo scorso marzo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Si però adesso voglio vedere il domino di cui tanto parla Ruiu


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Si però adesso voglio vedere il domino di cui tanto parla Ruiu


Non nominarlo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2013)

ps Ma Mesbaglio ci va al Parma ? Non è che resta qui e ci han rifilato Zaccardo ?


----------



## The P (24 Gennaio 2013)

*“Sono molto contento ed è un onore essere in una squadra così importante e farò di tutto per dare il mio contributo..." *le parole di Zaccardo sul sito del Milan tratte dall'intervista che andrà in onda domani su MC 

Cmq ha detto che la cosa era fatta già da ieri e che la trattativa si è riaperta 2 giorni fa.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (24 Gennaio 2013)

operazione agrodolce (ovvero il meglio che riesce a fare la dirigenza negli ultimi anni)
lo scambio è ottimo, il contratto di tre anni e mezzo a un 31enne un po' meno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> operazione agrodolce (tipico delle migliori operazioni che riesce a eseguire la dirigenza negli ultimi tempi)
> lo scambio è ottimo, il contratto di tre anni e mezzo a un 31enne un po' meno.


Speriamo che almeno per i prossimi due anni possa essere utile, voglio dire: non vorrei che come adesso stiamo esultando all'addio di Mesbah, dovremo esultare all'addio di Zaccardo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Zaccardo da circa 20 minuti sta effettuando le visite mediche.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;107599 ha scritto:


> *Zaccardo da circa 20 minuti sta effettuando le visite mediche.*


E Mesbah l'hanno messo su uno space shuttle ?


----------



## Francy (25 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E Mesbah l'hanno messo su uno space shuttle ?



Mesbah è in Coppa d'Africa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Gennaio 2013)

LoL mesbah farà le visite mediche laggiu visto che e in coppa


----------



## Devil May Cry (25 Gennaio 2013)

Avrei venduto abate e avrei preso Santon per la fascia sinistra!!Sulla destra DeSci e sulla sinistra Santon sai che spinta??Poi avrei preso un difensore centrale un pò decente e un centrocampista con un minimo di piedi buoni e basta..Ma il progetto giovani???Per prendermi quel cesso di zaccardo prendo un giovane dalla primavera!

Sembra che Milan e Inter stiano facendo a gara per chi fa il mercato più squallido...Spero con tutto il cuore di essere smentito da qualche acquisto da Milan!!Siamo il Milan non il genoa...


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Ufficiale: Zaccardo al Milan, Mesbah e Strasser al Parma.*

Di Marzio


----------



## #Dodo90# (25 Gennaio 2013)

Bah, Zaccardo...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Gennaio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Bah, Zaccardo...


Si ma niente più Mesbaglio


----------



## #Dodo90# (25 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Si ma niente più Mesbaglio



Vabbè, Mesbah me l'ero proprio dimenticato. Zaccardo viene a giocare.


Cioè, Zaccardo dai... L'unica cosa che si ricorda di lui è che è stato l'unico che è riuscito a segnare su azione a Buffon ai Mondiali in Germania, dai...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Gennaio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Vabbè, Mesbah me l'ero proprio dimenticato. Zaccardo viene a giocare.
> 
> 
> Cioè, Zaccardo dai... L'unica cosa che si ricorda di lui è che è stato l'unico che è riuscito a segnare su azione a Buffon ai Mondiali in Germania, dai...


L'unica cosa che si ricorda... ma come gregario non è male, Mesbah appunto non serviva a nulla, Zaccardo almeno viene a dare una mano.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Gennaio 2013)

occhio...abbiamo dato via mesbah ma anche strasser eh!


----------



## Frikez (25 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> occhio...abbiamo dato via mesbah ma anche strasser eh!



Metà Strasser, sticazzi


----------



## Frikez (25 Gennaio 2013)

Il comunicato parla di titolo temporaneo, per cui è in prestito.


----------



## Harvey (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ha preso il numero 81 Zaccardo


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il comunicato parla di titolo temporaneo, per cui è in prestito.



Prestito con riscatto della metà.


----------

